# My bunny cracks me up



## lauren8165 (Sep 2, 2017)

My buns likes to go outside when I'm out there. But he doesn't just come out and hang out with me. He will hop out...stop for a few seconds. .turn back around and halls butt inside, comes back out..turns back around and books it inside..over and over and over again. Lol. It is funny watching rabbits interpret almost everything as a threat and watching him dark back and forth. He completely spazes out. I just wanted to share that. Does anyone else have an overly cautious bun?


----------



## Stinkerbunnies (Jan 13, 2018)

Yes, I am a crazy bun. I refuse to get out of my cage when its stride unless hooman is there. She sometimes get mad at me, because in hooman, " you need outside time Chan, okay butthole? That bird isn't coming back. " my fellow bunny saw some birds, and scared them off. I was scared of them. There was one time where a bird perches on my fence, and is refused to move from my cardboard box. But even before this, I wouldn't get out very much.


----------



## lauren8165 (Jan 24, 2018)

Stinkerbunnies said:


> Yes, I am a crazy bun. I refuse to get out of my cage when its stride unless hooman is there. She sometimes get mad at me, because in hooman, " you need outside time Chan, okay butthole? That bird isn't coming back. " my fellow bunny saw some birds, and scared them off. I was scared of them. There was one time where a bird perches on my fence, and is refused to move from my cardboard box. But even before this, I wouldn't get out very much.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## lauren8165 (Jan 24, 2018)

Stinkerbunnies said:


> Yes, I am a crazy bun. I refuse to get out of my cage when its stride unless hooman is there. She sometimes get mad at me, because in hooman, " you need outside time Chan, okay butthole? That bird isn't coming back. " my fellow bunny saw some birds, and scared them off. I was scared of them. There was one time where a bird perches on my fence, and is refused to move from my cardboard box. But even before this, I wouldn't get out very much.


Haha. That is too funny. Mine is scared of every sound. I saw a leaf fall to the ground once and you would have thought someone or something was after him, as fast as he darted in the house.


----------



## lauren8165 (Jan 24, 2018)

Haha. That is too funny. Mine is scared of every sound. I saw a leaf fall to the ground once and you would have thought someone or something was after him, as fast as he darted in the house.


----------



## Stinkerbunnies (Jan 28, 2018)

lauren8165 said:


> Haha. That is too funny. Mine is scared of every sound. I saw a leaf fall to the ground once and you would have thought someone or something was after him, as fast as he darted in the house.



My bunnies sometimes obey commands. My dad was outside and said, give me a binkie. Immediately, the rabbit binked. Yesterday, I simply said, " Bunny" and he charged at me. That is so funny about the leaf.


----------

